# First Time Milling



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I asked in another thread about cutting some ash. Went and got some this morning and started hacking away. All done free hand. Combination of using a chainsaw, hand held power plan, and even a circular saw thrown in for good measure. 6 logs, got two boards from most. Now to stack it in the attic in the garage, summer is coming so it should get nice and warm up there. I have access to more, so im sure im going back. Cant turn down no cost, just my time and a little bit of gas and oil.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*DRYING wood is a science!*

I've air dryed a fair amount of oak and maple by stickering it under cover near the ground with air circulation on all sides. It must be level and preferrably weighted on top to prevent twist. I would space the small amount you have with 3/4 or 1" stickers all in the same pile and then clamp it while I bound it with packing tape/ wrapping tape to hold it in place. I wouldn't store it in an attic where temps can reach over 120 degrees. It will dry too quickly and actually harden. You should seal the ends with a wax based sealant or I've used melted candle wax in an old deep fryer for small amounts. This site has trade name products for this. Do a search and search wood drying methods as well. Don't jump in until you know how deep the water is...my advice. 
Here is a link for air drying wood: http://www.woodweb.com/KnowledgeBase/KBPPAirDryingLumber.html
You would do yourself a favor by posting your location as well. I see dormant grass in the photo so I'm guessing somewhere with 4 seasons?..Bill


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I keep forgetting to do the location thing. Im only an hour and some change north of you. Work in your neck of the woods most of the time. I actually have more to cut, just ran out of time today. So i guess ill sticker and stack it out side and tarp just the top. Thought about the using candles. I guess ill give that a try on the next set I cut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This site woodweb has tons of info*

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/AirDrying_Time_and_the_Need.html
Kevin, our humble Moderator posted this useful info on How to Prevent Checking ......bill
*TexasTimbers* 
Moderator

Join Date: Oct 2006
Location: Texas
Posts: 2,754 
 My Photos 

Old Gallery 









I have seen many people say latex works for them but i doubt long term it does. Latex is engineered to breathe so as not to trap water, which is the very thing you want to do with end grain. Seal the logs as soon as they are felled not to just prevent checking but mildew etc. If you want to spalt them then you wouldn't seal them but that's a different deal altogether. 

An emulsified wax sealer is the best thing to use. Anchor Seal is a good product. Just Google UC Coatings. It is not cheap but it goes a long way so value wise it is well worth it. 

Also, I will be selling a private label sealer most likely next year. I have been working with a Chemist for a couple of years now and I think I finally have a formula that does everything I was looking for. 

I will send you a quart if you like and you can try it gratis. I have been sending free samples out with many of my turning blank orders and have got 100% feedback thus far. If you want some PM your address. I would like you to also purchase a quart of Anchor Seal if you will, so you can make an informed comparison. 

Either way, get those logs sealed.  
__________________
.


----------

